# 1% accurate battery for 905?



## Duckkarl (Jun 16, 2011)

Like the title asks, is there a 1% battery zip for the 905 OTA yet? I know that it is included in eclipse 3.0, but i actually like blur, and only want to add 1% battery and junk tools. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Here ya go...http://www.droidjunk.com/forums/index.php?/topic/41-droidjunk-bionic-mods-59905/


----------



## Duckkarl (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, forgot that the junk tools had 1% reporting.

Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------

